# Heres my Honey Label.. Tell what ya think



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

OK everyone.. be honest.. the label is 2.75" x 2.75" (just right for my jars)

I never made labels before, so please make any suggestions..

Thanks,

http://oregonsparkie.tripod.com/photos


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

you're gonna need to get that image online and then give us the link. luckily, we can't get into your computer's hard drive with this information. hacking would just be too easy  I'd love to see the pic though!

justgojumpit


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

That's what I like...simplicity, though it is a bit hard to read.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

here's mine. what do y'all think?

http://community.webshots.com/scrip...D=153099660&photoID=265650371&security=TVztVB

justgojumpit


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey justgojumpit,

Cant get into your photoalbum to see your labels. I fixed the link to mine so everyone can see it now.

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## sundew (Aug 19, 2004)

Is your honey 100% or is it a blend of honey and sugar? Reason being that is a practice unfortunately going around. The label says spring "blend"-Does that mean the bees just went awandering? or sugar added?


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Spring blend is just a nice way of saying I dont know all of the flowers the honey was made of. Unless the bees are in something like a huge blackberry patch(as an example) then the flavor is blended with all the flowers local to where the bees are.

Here in the desert area the honey comes from locust trees, sage brush, russian olive, alfalfa, wild flowers, etc.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

You should call your ag dept (or go to the US honey board can't remember the offical site name) and ask them what needs to be on the label)

When I first started I made up (what I thought to be) a great label Then I learned it has to have both the weight in lbs/ounce and in grams. It has to have your Name, address and phone#, and what the product is (100% Pure honey, creamed honey, meade, etc.)and it has to be a certain font size or larger. 

So I threw away 100$ --I am using the first labels for gifts.. but if you sell it it must be a 'regulation' label...


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I found the site National Honey Board and labeling! 

www.NHB.org/howto/labeling.html


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

no matter with that link anyway. I had borrowed a picture from the internet (tried to contact the owner but the email was outdated) anyhow, the photo site deleted my pic saying it was plagarism. I guess I'll spend some time with a camera at the apple trees this spring!

justgojumpit


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok... here are my new labels.. I cleaned them up a bit..

The label stock showed up today and Ill take them to the printer to make a few sheets. ---- tell me what ya think please..



http://oregonsparkie.tripod.com/photos/


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

very nice lable. You need a phone number and/or a address on it. People like to see that it is local. You have the weight on it and that is very important.


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Im going to make a simple address label for the back of the bottle...


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

That's a really nice label.. great art work


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

The only thing I could say is that the bear takes the main attention of the viewer, while what you want the viewer to see is "GOURMET HONEY." Perhaps you might consider adding some more natural characteristics and color variation too. While this would be a great label for a technological product, we want our viewers to see our honey as all natural, not technological. Hence the flowers, bee trees, and skeps you see on many honey labels. Also, rounded edges make for a more natural looking label. There are no straight lines in nature. I think your wording is lovely though, "spring blend" sounds very inviting. You could also think of maybe putting "pollen infused" in there for the health conscious consumers. Just some constructive criticism, not to be taken too seriously 

justgojumpit


----------

